# Lidl in France



## wishbone (7 Jul 2008)

Hi there, we are off to France next week and there are a few things we'd like to get in Lidl when abroad, but I don't know if the same products are stocked in the different countries. I've checked out the Lidl France website and I see they have some familiar products but there are clearly some specifically aimed at the French Market.

The products I'm looking for are the Lidl versions of Weetabix & ReadyBrek which I know you can get in Ireland. Also their Californian Raisins and cottage cheese. Weetabix isn't a biggy as you can get that in big supermarkets in France, but Ready Brek I have never found...anyway, has anyone ever got these in Lidl France? Presumably their Toujours nappies are there as the packets have French on them.
Tx!


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jul 2008)

for nappies - check Lidl ireland right now - all are down to about €5.89 or thereabouts for a short period only... pointless going all the way to France for that!


----------



## wishbone (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks ninsaga, got them here already alright!  Point is though we want to buy as much there rather than carry across (we're flying) but want to know what we can't get as we will take it with us in that case.


----------



## FranceRes (7 Jul 2008)

wishbone said:


> Hi there, we are off to France next week and there are a few things we'd like to get in Lidl when abroad, but I don't know if the same products are stocked in the different countries. I've checked out the Lidl France website and I see they have some familiar products but there are clearly some specifically aimed at the French Market.
> 
> The products I'm looking for are the Lidl versions of Weetabix & ReadyBrek which I know you can get in Ireland. Also their Californian Raisins and cottage cheese. Weetabix isn't a biggy as you can get that in big supermarkets in France, but Ready Brek I have never found...anyway, has anyone ever got these in Lidl France? Presumably their Toujours nappies are there as the packets have French on them.
> Tx!


 
Most of the products are the same as we have in Ireland, but as you quite rightly noted, some are specifically aimed at the French Market.

I'll be passing by my local Lidl in Argeles sur Mer this afternoon and will have a look for you.


----------



## wishbone (7 Jul 2008)

FranceRes said:


> Most of the products are the same as we have in Ireland, but as you quite rightly noted, some are specifically aimed at the French Market.
> 
> I'll be passing by my local Lidl in Argeles sur Mer this afternoon and will have a look for you.


 
That would be brill - tx a mill....


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> for nappies - check Lidl ireland right now - all are down to about €5.89 or thereabouts for a short period only... pointless going all the way to France for that!


That offer ended yesterday as far as I know.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jul 2008)

just a well I picked up a packet then! Even the wipes were down to €1.29!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Even the wipes were down to €1.29!


Yeah - they were still priced €1.99 in _Moore Street _on Saturday (I think the special offer price tag had fallen off) but came up €1.29 at the till so I had to run back in to stock up on a few more!  Anyway - the offer was supposed to end yesterday/today but maybe some or all stores are still selling at the heavily discounted price?


----------



## FranceRes (7 Jul 2008)

Most amusing to see ClubMan discussing the price of nappies!  

Went to Lidl this afternoon and can report the following:

- No Weetabix or ReadyBrek;
- Toujours nappies appeared to be in plentiful supply;
- Cottage cheese available;
- Californian raisins available.

If you have fussy kids, imho (with 1 who has made it to 14 going on 30), it's best to just present then with whatever is available in the country you're in (baguettes, fresh fruit), they're really marvelous at coping/adapting.  Hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

FranceRes said:


> Most amusing to see ClubMan discussing the price of nappies!


Er, why?!


----------



## eileen alana (7 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Er, why?!


 
Clubman - I noticed that as well, I think you are becoming very domesticated.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Becoming*? You obviously don't know me or have not read some of my posts in recent years....


----------



## eileen alana (7 Jul 2008)

No I haven't, I just assumed you recently became a dad


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Not recently.


----------



## wishbone (8 Jul 2008)

FranceRes said:


> Most amusing to see ClubMan discussing the price of nappies!
> 
> Went to Lidl this afternoon and can report the following:
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so much for checking this out for me FranceRes (going to 06 region), I'll take over the RB and buy Weetabix in the bigger s-markets but that's great about the cottage cheese as I love it and we could only find it in one place kms away!    I know what you mean about fussy kids, but the problem is that it's the fussy mother, and that's harder to change  I like the kids having a good start and wholemeal products aren't the most popular in France.  Anyway once again thanks for thinking of me during your shop...very much appreciated...looking forward to three weeks in France!!


----------



## Towger (8 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Not recently.


 
In that case you should have them off nappies. They are expensive to buy and expensive to get rid of. I feel like hanging the nappies out on the line before throwing them into the pay by weight wheelie bin.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

Towger said:


> In that case you should have them off nappies.


Thanks for the unsolicited parenting lecture...


----------



## DeclanP (13 Jul 2008)

wishbone said:


> Thanks so much for checking this out for me FranceRes (going to 06 region), I'll take over the RB and buy Weetabix in the bigger s-markets but that's great about the cottage cheese as I love it and we could only find it in one place kms away!    I know what you mean about fussy kids, but the problem is that it's the fussy mother, and that's harder to change  I like the kids having a good start and wholemeal products aren't the most popular in France.  Anyway once again thanks for thinking of me during your shop...very much appreciated...looking forward to three weeks in France!!



I take it that Wishbone brings the clothes line and pegs on hols as well. Not forgetting the Denny rashers. Hope he gets on well feeding the kids and doesn't trip on the wife's apron strings in the process.


----------



## Deirdra (13 Jul 2008)

DeclanP said:


> I take it that Wishbone brings the clothes line and pegs on hols as well. Not forgetting the Denny rashers. Hope he gets on well feeding the kids and doesn't trip on the wife's apron strings in the process.



Home from Home eh?


----------



## wishbone (14 Jul 2008)

For those with the opinions, as ClubMan said...


ClubMan said:


> Thanks for the unsolicited parenting lecture...


For those that provided help on my question...thanks.


----------

